# Webseite nur über www erreichbar



## Rolli-Ronny (30. Dez. 2010)

Gerade habe ich gesehen das meine Webseite nur über www erreichbar ist aber ohne www nicht.Woran könnte das liegen und wie repariere ich das?


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Gerade habe ich gesehen das meine Webseite nur über www erreichbar ist aber ohne www nicht.Woran könnte das liegen und wie repariere ich das?


Wie sehen denn deine DNS-Einträge für die Domaine aus?
Im Normalfall sollte es ungefähr so aussehen:

```
@                        IN A       DEINEIP
www                      IN A       DEINEIP
```
Wenn deine Domain nicht ohne www aufrufbar ist, klingt es so als
würde der A-Record für @ wo anders hinzeigen!?
Mache doch mal eine 
	
	



```
nslookup DEINEDOMAIN.DE
```
 und 
	
	



```
nslookup www.DEINEDOMAIN.DE
```
 und kontrolliere welche IPs zurück gegeben werden.


Viele Grüße
Moestchen

EDIT: Und wie hast du deine Domain in ISPConfig angelegt (mit www oder ohne)?
        Diese musst du ohne www, also nur 'DEINEDOMAIN.DE' anlegen und dann 'www' als Auto-Subdomain auswählen.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (30. Dez. 2010)

Das Ergebniss ist 



> Meine-Domain:~# nslookup Meine-Domain:.de
> Server:         217.69.xxx.xxx
> Address:        217.69.xxx.xxx#53
> 
> ...


Ich lege die Domain ohne www. und Auto-Subdomain stelle ich auf www. ein.Den DNS Eintrag knn ja nur der Hoster des vServers ändern.


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Hm, ich gehe davon aus, das trotz der ausge-x-ten IPs diese übereinstimmen.
Und anlegen tust du die Domain ja auch richtig in ISPConfig.

Da fällt mir auf Anhieb keine weitere Fehlerquelle ein.
Steht denn was im Log des VHOST?

Viele Grüße
Moestchen


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Den DNS Eintrag knn ja nur der Hoster des vServers ändern.


Bei welchem Hoster bist du denn?
In aller Regel kannst du dir doch, auch bei vServen, über die beinhaltete Verwaltungsoberfläche (Plesk ?) die DNS-Einträge deiner Domain verwalten 
und u.a. Subdomains oder den rDNS anlegen?


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (30. Dez. 2010)

Doe LOG Dateien geben nichts her da habe ich als erstes geschaut ob Fehlermeldungen etc drin stehen.Mal sehen ob noch jemand eine Idee hat ansonsten frage ich mal beim Hoster nach ob dieser eine gescheite Idee dazu hat.


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> ... ansonsten frage ich mal beim Hoster nach ob dieser eine gescheite Idee dazu hat.


Naja. sofern DEINEDOMAIN.DE und WWW.DEINEDOMAIN.DE auf die gleiche IP zeigen, ist es kein Problem des Hosters. Dann liegt es am Apache bzw. die Konfiguration des VHOST. 

Hast du auf deinem VHOST mehrere IPs zu laufen?
Hast du noch andere Domains gehostet - wie sieht es da aus mit der Funktionsweise? Hast du evtl. eine .htaccess im Web-Root zu liegen?
Poste doch mal die Konfiguration deines entsprechenden VHOSTS.

Viele Grüße
Moestchen


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (30. Dez. 2010)

Wenn ic die Domain ohne www aufrufe wird die index.html aufgerufen welche in /var/www liegt,aufgerufen werden soll aber die im /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web liegt.Jetzt muss ich mal schauen wo ich das gerade biegen kann.Könnte es ein Konfigfehler von ISPconfig sein?


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Ist bei dir zufällig noch die default-VHOST vom Apachen aktiv?
Was für ein OS nutzt du?

Poste mal bitte die Ausgabe von 'apache2ctl -S' und schaue ob im
Verzeichnis von '/etc/apache/sites-enabled' noch eine VHOST-Konfiguration namens '000-default' vorhanden ist; klingt ziemlich danach.
Was für Content wird denn angezeigt, wenn du deine Domain ohne www aufrust: "It's works"?

Viele Grüße
Moestchen


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (30. Dez. 2010)

Wenn ich die Domain ohne www aufrufe wird mir "It Works"angezeigt.In /etc/apache2/sites-enabled sind folgende Dateien enthalten



> 000-default
> 000-ispconfig.conf
> 000-apps.vhost
> 000-ispconfig.vhost
> ...


Die Domains sind ein und die selbe nur die Endung ist anders.Als System läuft Debian Lenny und ISPconfig mit diverser anderer Software.


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Wenn ich die Domain ohne www aufrufe wird mir "It Works"angezeigt.


Jup, habe ich es mir gedacht.
Führe ein 'a2dissite 000-default' aus (zum deaktivieren des Standard-Apache - VHOST) und starte den Apache neu ( /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ).
Dann freu dich das es funktioniert. 


Viele Grüße
Moestchen


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Wenn ich die Domain ohne www aufrufe wird mir "It Works"angezeigt.In /etc/apache2/sites-enabled sind folgende Dateien enthalten
> 
> Die Domains sind ein und die selbe nur die Endung ist anders.Als System läuft Debian Lenny und ISPconfig mit diverser anderer Software.


Dann wurde wahrscheinlich die Webseite der Domain nicht richtig angelegt. Kontrollier die Webseiten einstellungen, dort mus "domain.de" und nicht "www.domain.de" im Domain Feld stehen und beu Auto-subdomain muss "www" ausgewählt sein.

Das deaktivieren des Default vhost würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, damit deaktivierts Du auch gleich webmail und phpmyadmin und es behebt den Fehler auch nicht sondern leitet die Anfragen einfach auf den ersten vhost in alphabetischer Reihenfolge um, was nicht unbedingt der richtige sein muss.


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann wurde wahrscheinlich die Webseite der Domain nicht richtig angelegt. Kontrollier die Webseiten einstellungen, dort mus "domain.de" und nicht "www.domain.de" im Domain Feld stehen und beu Auto-subdomain muss "www" ausgewählt sein.


Das schrieb er hat er getan, also habe ich mich darauf verlassen.



Zitat von Till:


> Das deaktivieren des Default vhost würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, damit deaktivierts Du auch gleich webmail und phpmyadmin und es behebt den Fehler auch nicht sondern leitet die Anfragen einfach auf den ersten vhost in alphabetischer Reihenfolge um, was nicht unbedingt der richtige sein muss.


Also bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei und ohne jegliche Probleme. 
Habe bei mir den Standard-VHOST (000-default) vom Apachen von anfang an deaktiviert und dann ISPc3 installiert - verlief alles ohne Probleme.
Das damit phpmyadmin deaktiviert wird stimmt so nicht. Ich habe mich bei der Installation an http://wiki.nixhelp.de/howto/ispconfig3-megainstall gehalten und dort wird entsprechend der Symlink angelegt.
Und webmail habe ich (entsprechend einiger Beiträge hier im Forum) wie hier http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=21237&postcount=2 geschildert eingebunden.

Und ich kann nur nochmals sagen, alles läuft ohne Probleme.


Viele Grüße
Moestchen


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (30. Dez. 2010)

@ Moestchen die Dateien qwelche ich aufgelistet habe sind alles Symlinks!Habe die selbe Anleitung genommen wie du.

@Till das habe ich ja schon geschrieben das ich die Domains ohne www anlege und Auto-subdomain auf www. Und  deaktivieren tue ich nicht zumal ich noch einige Programme zusätzlich eingetragen habe.


Kopfkratz wo liegt jetzt der Fehler?


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> @ Moestchen die Dateien qwelche ich aufgelistet habe sind alles Symlinks!Habe die selbe Anleitung genommen wie du.


Ich weiß, der VHOST 000-default verweist auf /etc/apache2/sites-available/default und die anderen dementsprechend auch auf die jeweilige Konfiguration.



Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Und  deaktivieren tue ich nicht zumal ich noch einige Programme zusätzlich eingetragen habe.


Das ist ja der geniale Vorteil - durch 'a2dissite 000-default' kannst du gar nichts kaputt machen, denn intern wird lediglich der Symlink gelöscht.
Sollte es dann nicht funktionieren bzw. deine anderen Programme nicht mehr laufen, dann aktivierst du den VHOST einfach wieder per 'a2ensite default' und restartest den Apache. Dann hast du den Ursprungszustand wieder.  Versuchs einfach aus - bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme.

Viele Grüße
Moestchen

PS: Hast du deine zusätzlichen Programme denn im default-VHOST angelegt? Dann erstelle hierfür ggfs. eigene Konfigurationsdateien.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (30. Dez. 2010)

Die lösung mag zwar funktionieren ist aber nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.Am liebsten ist mir eine Lösung wo eben diese Datei erhalten bleibt.Ich werde mal den Ersteller der Mega Installation dazu befragen.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (30. Dez. 2010)

Übrigens da selbe kommt auch wenn ich nur die IP eingebe It Works


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Die lösung mag zwar funktionieren ist aber nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.Am liebsten ist mir eine Lösung wo eben diese Datei erhalten bleibt.Ich werde mal den Ersteller der Mega Installation dazu befragen.


Sie mag dir nicht logisch erscheinen, ist sie aber. Denn in der 000-default wird der DocumentRoot auf /var/www gelegt. Deswegen wird dir "It Works" angezeigt. Deine Subdomain wird aber durch ISPc3 verwaltet und hier wird der DocumentRoot korrekterweise auf dein Web-Verzeichnis gesetzt.

EDIT:
Dann schaue dir doch mal an, was im default-VHOST steht und was für Content du unter /var/www hostest. Doch im Normalfall gar nichts, denn dafür setzt du ja ISPc3 ein. Und dieses ersetllt dir für jede Domain den VHOST und legt den DocumentRoot an.
Der default-VHOST wird also nicht gebraucht und phpmyadmin / webmail funktioniert wie oben beschrieben bzw. in der megainstall-Anleitung geschildert.

EDIT2: 
Glaube mir, ich arbeite siet über 10 Jahren mit dem Indianer (Apache) und habe noch nie den default-VHOST verwendet. Das ist das erste, was ich nach einer Installation von Apache deaktiviere und mir dann meine eigenen VHOST erstellt habe.


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Übrigens da selbe kommt auch wenn ich nur die IP eingebe It Works


Das ist korrekt und richtig so. Denn in deiner Konfiguurationsdatei für deine Domain ist der Servername und für die Subdomain der Serveralias angegeben.
Solltest du - angenommenerweise alle Domains in einer Config verwalten - würde der Apache nun von oben anfangen und bei jedem VHOST den aufgerufenen Domainnamen im Browser mit dem Servername im VHOST vergleichen und wenn diese übereinstimmen, die entsprechende Seite ausliefern.
Bei Eingabe der IP stimmt der Severname ja nicht überein, also übernimmt der default-VHOST wieder, denn der nimmt für alle IPs an und liefert die Seite in /var/www aus - also "It Works".


----------



## Moestchen (31. Dez. 2010)

Einen schönen guten Morgen,
was mir noch einfällt ist, um sicher zu gehen das ISPc3 den VHOST korrekt angelegt hat, kontrolliere doch bitte mal deine Konfigurationsdatei für die Domain.

```
/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/DEINEDOMAIN.DE.vhost
```
Ist dort als 

```
ServerName = DEINEDOMAIN.DE
```
 und als

```
ServerAlias = www.DEINEDOMAIN.DE
```
eingetragen?
Wenn ja, ist diese durch ISPc3 korrekt angelegt und es liegt wirklich am default-VHOST. Und wie gesagt, es gibt wirklich keine Probleme damit.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (31. Dez. 2010)

Ist richtig angelegt so wie von dir beschrieben.Till sagt nicht löschen du sagst löschen.Was denn nun?Ich bin schon drauf und dran ISPconfig runter zu schmeissen und etwas anderes drauf zu setzen.


----------



## Moestchen (31. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Till sagt nicht löschen du sagst löschen.Was denn nun?Ich bin schon drauf und dran ISPconfig runter zu schmeissen und etwas anderes drauf zu setzen.


Ich kann dich gut verstehen - würde mich wahrscheinlich genauso fühlen und "verzweifeln". 
Ich kann dir nur sagen, das ich wirklich noch nie mit dem default-VHOST gearbeitet habe. Sondern wenn ich etwas gebraucht habe, mir eine eigene VHOST-Konfigurationsdatei geschrieben habe (so wie es ISPc3 ja auch macht). Und wie du festgestellt hast, funktioniert phpmyadmin und webmail auch ohne dem 000-default.

Schau doch bitte einfach mal nach, was für content denn bei dir in /var/www liegt, der ggfs. auf 000-default angewiesen wäre.
Bei mir siehts wie folgt aus:

```
root@mailserver / # ls -la /var/www/
insgesamt 36K
drwxr-xr-x  8 root    root    4,0K 28. Dez 12:47 .
drwxr-xr-x 17 root    root    4,0K 24. Dez 20:20 ..
drwxr-xr-x  2 ispapps ispapps 4,0K 14. Dez 20:25 apps
drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root    4,0K 27. Dez 18:18 clients
drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    4,0K 27. Dez 18:18 conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      45 14. Dez 20:07 index.html
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root      34 14. Dez 20:25 ispconfig -> /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root      30 28. Dez 12:45 MEINEDOMAIN.DE -> /var/www/clients/client1/web8/
drwxr-xr-x  8 root    root    4,0K 28. Dez 12:46 php-fcgi-scripts
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root      21 14. Dez 20:10 phpmyadmin -> /usr/share/phpmyadmin
drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    4,0K 19. Dez 05:53 webalizer
drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root    4,0K 14. Dez 21:55 webmail
```
Und so ähnlich wahrscheinlich bei dir auch, da die Webseiten deiner Domains von ISPc3 verwaltet werden.
- apps, clients, conf und php-fcgi-scripts wird von ISPc3 verwendet,
- MEINEDOMAIN.DE wird von ISPc3 verwaltet und ist ein Symlink,
- phpmyadmin und webmail funktionieren auch,
- ...
- es bleibt also nichts übrig, was auf den 000-default - VHOST angewiesen ist.

Und ISPc3 verwendet auch seine eigene VHOST-Konfigurationsdateien.
Siehe auch 
	
	



```
root@mailserver / # ls -la /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
insgesamt 8,0K
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4,0K 30. Dez 19:39 .
drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4,0K 14. Dez 23:17 ..
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   39 14. Dez 20:25 000-apps.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/apps.vhost
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   43 14. Dez 20:25 000-ispconfig.conf -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   44 14. Dez 20:25 000-ispconfig.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.vhost
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   47 28. Dez 12:45 moestchen.de.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/MEINEDOMAIN.DE.vhost
```
Ich sehe also keinen Grund diese nicht zu deaktivieren - ist ja kein löschen - denn bei Bedarf kannst du sie jederzeit durch 
	
	



```
a2ensite default
```
 wieder aktivieren. Du LÖSCHT ja NICHTS!

Probiere es einfach aus: deaktiviere den default-VHOST 
	
	



```
a2dissite 000-default
```
, erstelle dir probehalber einige zusätzliche webs und schaue ob alles wie gewünscht läuft. Dann lass es so. Solltest du später feststellen, das etwas nicht funktioniert, erstelle dafür eine eigene VHOST oder aktiviere den default-VHOST wieder. Dann wirst du aber wieder auf dein Ausgangsproblem stoßen.


Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre höchstens, wenn du mehrere IPs zur Verfügung hast?


Viele Grüße
Moestchen


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2010)

Der default vhost sollte nicht deaktiviert werden, denn er tritt immer nur dann in Aktion, wenn apache keine bessere Alternative aus IP / Domain Kombination gefunden hat.

Der default vhost ist dafür da, dass Aufrufe für (noch) nicht definierte Seiten auf ihn umgeleitet werden. Ansonsten kannst Du ganz schnell Ärger mit Deinen Kunden bekommen. Wenn nämlich domain1.de und domain2.de auf Deinen Server im DNS zeigen (oder eine Der Domains wildcards für subdomains benutzt etc.), aber nur für domain1.de ein web angelegt ist, dann leitet apache alle Aufrufe für domain2.de auf domain1.de um wenn kein default vhost angelegt ist. Wenn jetzt domain1.de und domain2.de z.B. zwei unterschiedliche Anwaltskanzleien sind, dann hoffe ich für Dich dass Du eine gute Rückstellung für Schadenersatzansprüche gebildet hast...


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (1. Jan. 2011)

@Till hast du denn eine gescheite Lösung für mein Problem?
@Moestchen deine Lösung teste ich erst einmal auf meinem Server aus der hoffentlich diese Woche geliefert wird.

Ein gesundes neues an alle!


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (2. Jan. 2011)

Seit nustem habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung bzw diese sehe ich das erste mal.Könnte dort Hund begraben sein?



> [Thu Dec 30 23:27:01 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 82.211.xxx.xxx:80 has no VirtualHosts
> [Thu Dec 30 23:27:01 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 82.211.xxx.xxx:443 has no VirtualHosts


----------



## Moestchen (2. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Seit nustem habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung bzw diese sehe ich das erste mal.Könnte dort Hund begraben sein?


Diese bedeutet lediglich, das du der IP, die du in ISPc3 hinzugefügt hast, noch kein Web / VHOST zugeordnet hast.

Verwaltest du mehrere IPs mit ISPc3?


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2011)

Zu Deinem Problem: es könnte sein dass bei Dir die NameVirtualHost Direktive für Wildcards fehlt. Da gibt es 2 Lösungen:

a) Du fügst die Zeile:

NameVirtualHost *:80

oben in der 000-default Datei hinzu und startest apache neu.

oder b) Du wählst bei allen Webseiten die IP-Adresse anstatt * in den Webseiteneinstellungen aus.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (3. Jan. 2011)

Danke Till habe jetzt b.) gewählt und so funktioniert es.Bekomme beim restart vom Apache aber trotzdem eine Warnmeldung


----------

